# Furniture



## scubaman (Jun 27, 2010)

Has anyone bought furniture through Wholesale Furniture Brokers Furniture in Canada - Online Store of Wholesale Furniture Brokers ?
What was your experience, how does it compare to UK furniture shops in terms of quality and price? Do they have physical stores? I see Kelowna listed but no address for their store.....

Any other recommendations?


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

scubaman said:


> Has anyone bought furniture through Wholesale Furniture Brokers Furniture in Canada - Online Store of Wholesale Furniture Brokers ?
> What was your experience, how does it compare to UK furniture shops in terms of quality and price? Do they have physical stores? I see Kelowna listed but no address for their store.....
> 
> Any other recommendations?


Its website indicates a number of locations but I suspect they are warehouses only.


----------



## scubaman (Jun 27, 2010)

I have now found substantial evidence on line to suggest I should defo avoid this company! 

We are a British couple moving to Kelowna Feb/Mar 2013. Could anybody recommend a good furniture store in Kelowna..or surrounding area. We are looking for pretty good quality furniture similar to John Lewis or similar in UK.

Any tips and hints would be gratefully received.

Cheers


----------



## Oggy (Jan 25, 2009)

I can't remember the name of the business, but there is a warehouse type store in Kelowna but I understand that there is a sizeable membership fee attached to it.

You'll find a range of furniture stores in Kelowna and although I can't make the comparison to John Lewis, I can offer a few different websites to browse. 

Treehouse Interiors - Kelowna, BC Canada
Beachcomber Home Leisure Kelowna Furniture Vernon Furniture Hot Tubs and Spas
Modern & Contemporary Furniture | Urban Barn
Ashley Furniture Home
Case Furniture - Kelowna, Vernon, Enderby BC
Modern Country Interiors - Home
ScanDesigns
Marshall's Home Furnishings in Kelowna, British Columbia - Home
Jordans


----------

